# Waterfarm with Jack Herrer, Pineapple Kush & AK-48 Clones.



## midibullets (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey everyone, my first grow!  This will be a Prop 215/SB 240 compliant grow to provide medicine for myself.   I just got 4 clones today and put them in a larger Grodan Cube since the roots were starting to come out the bottom of the smaller cubes.  I watered with plain old distilled water, and added a tiny bit of GH 3 part nutes since the clones looked a little yellow and in need of some love.  I've added the Lambs Bread and Mazar 2 weeks later to start the "cycle"

1  Jack Herrer
2  Pineapple Kush
1  G-48 (AK-48 x God's Gift)
1  Lambs Bread
1  Mazar  

Right now these are under flourescents, 4 32watt T8 bulbs, 2 cool white, 2 warm white.  i've got the lights about a foot over the plants.  I've got them on an 18/6 lighting schedule, which started today  

These clones look a litttle weak, any suggestions?


----------



## Locked (Dec 3, 2009)

Pullin up a seat....no advice since I am not lucky enough to be able to get clones where I am....what is your grow experience and what are your plans for this grow?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 3, 2009)

nice do you got any info on your pineapple kush ?


----------



## midibullets (Dec 3, 2009)

Hamster:  I've never grown with hydro, although i've been studying how to do it for many years, and seen it in action with some of my freinds setups.  I did grow 1 plant indoors in soil about 10 years ago, with mediocre results.  I've studied this forum extensively, read 2 books, watched 3 DVD's, so i feel I know the basics, but never actually tried it yet, this will be my first.  My hopes for this grow is to veg for a month, and flower for 2 months. I hope to be harvesting in March and get at least an ounce off each plant.  I've got a 400Watt HPS for the flowering, and a Waterfarm system with Hydroton as my medium.

Eastla:   I dont have any info on the Pinapple Kush, other than it came from a local dispensary that is known for its amazing herbs.  My understanding is these clones are from their garden


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 3, 2009)

midibullets said:
			
		

> Hamster: I've never grown with hydro, although i've been studying how to do it for many years, and seen it in action with some of my freinds setups. I did grow 1 plant indoors in soil about 10 years ago, with mediocre results. I've studied this forum extensively, read 2 books, watched 3 DVD's, so i feel I know the basics, but never actually tried it yet, this will be my first. My hopes for this grow is to get at least an ounce off each plant. I've got a 400Watt HPS for the flowering, and a Waterfarm system with Hydroton as my medium.
> 
> Eastla: I dont have any info on the Pinapple Kush, other than it came from a local dispensary that is known for its amazing herbs. My understanding is these clones are from their garden


 
kool you got some dank there gee i smoked 2 diff types of p.a.kush both were bomb one tasted/smelled like fresh cut pineapples and the other had  the actual yellow tinting of a pineapple with a spicier taste but the potency was a 9 killer buds


----------



## midibullets (Dec 3, 2009)

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> kool you got some dank there gee i smoked 2 diff types of p.a.kush both were bomb one tasted/smelled like fresh cut pineapples and the other had  the actual yellow tinting of a pineapple with a spicier taste but the potency was a 9 killer buds



Word!  Good to hear   I've never tried pinapple kush, but I know Jack Herrer is my favorite Sativa, so i know what to expect from that one.  The G48 will also be a new strain for me


----------



## the chef (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm in, looking forward to the pinapple, green mojo to ya!


----------



## Mutt (Dec 4, 2009)

> These clones look a litttle weak, any suggestions?



are they rooted real well? if not I'd slap em under a under dome for a lil bit longer. How far away you got the light?


----------



## midibullets (Dec 4, 2009)

Chef:  Thanks for the mojo! 


Mutt:  They had a few roots growing out the bottom when i got them.  See pics below.  They are 12" from the flourescent bulbs currently.


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 4, 2009)

those clones look okay to me...

I have grown pineapple Kush (and grapefruit kush) in my waterfarms...the pineapple came out smelling like.....pineapple, really sweet...

matter of fact, I forgot what it was, then after it had been flowering for about 5 weeks, I smelled it and suddenly remembered that I had been told that it was pineapple kush....

post on this thread or PM me if you have any questions about your waterfarms...

good luck though..looks like you're off to a good start


----------



## Growdude (Dec 4, 2009)

Once the roots are showing thru the rockwool I plant them in the waterfarm.


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Dec 4, 2009)

:watchplant::bongin::welcome:


----------



## midibullets (Dec 4, 2009)

CMD420:  Yeah, i cant wait to smell the pineapple!  And I may take you up on the Waterfarm questions pretty soon. 

Growdude:  Yeah, i wasnt sure if I shouls put the small rockwool right into the Waterfarms.  The way i've seen it done is putting them into the 4'' rockwool, then into the waterfarm once the roots grow out of the 4'' cube.  Although I would like to get the plants in the Waterfarms so IT can be watering them, not me 

Strawberry:  Thanks!


----------



## midibullets (Dec 4, 2009)

I put the 4" Grodan cubes in the Waterfarm today.  I'm still watering them by hand until i make sure I have enough distilled water to run all 4 buckets. I bought a commercial air pump that pumps 70L per minute and has 8 outlets, so should be plenty to push all 4 buckets I hope.   How much water do you think is required for each bucket's rez?   I'm thinking of doing single buckets with no Rez my first time around just to get the hang of it, then move to the controller/rez.  How long would 1 Waterfarm bucket last before I'd have to change the nutes/water?  I have to leave town for 4 days pretty soon, so i'm hoping the individual Rez's will hold enough water for that amount of time, if not, i guess i'll have to get the controller working yeah?  Here are a few more pics of how things are going, thanks for any comments or advice!


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 4, 2009)

midibullets said:
			
		

> I put the 4" Grodan cubes in the Waterfarm today. I'm still watering them by hand until i make sure I have enough distilled water to run all 4 buckets. I bought a commercial air pump that pumps 70L per minute and has 8 outlets, so should be plenty to push all 4 buckets I hope. How much water do you think is required for each bucket's rez? I'm thinking of doing single buckets with no Rez my first time around just to get the hang of it, then move to the controller/rez. How long would 1 Waterfarm bucket last before I'd have to change the nutes/water? I have to leave town for 4 days pretty soon, so i'm hoping the individual Rez's will hold enough water for that amount of time, if not, i guess i'll have to get the controller working yeah? Here are a few more pics of how things are going, thanks for any comments or advice!


 
Looks well organized and clean!..

Each bucket holds about 1.75 gallons...under some HPS lights this will probably not be enough for four days as alot will evaporate....if you are using a conversion bulb or MH and things are nice and cool, you could probably swing it for four days...

It's easy to string em together, _but_ if you are growing different strains for your first time, keeping them separated is easier as different strains have different nute/pH requirements...

You have it right..the stronger the air pump for your buckets, the better...I have a nozzle dedicated to each bucket..extra pumps, but no splitters

Just something for you...you mught want to get the drip rings as low to the hydroton as possible..

I have shortened all of my drip stakes so that I can push the rings down into the hydroton and cover them up

When your fans are blowing, (you have plenty right?) 

1)they will blow the water from the drip rings all over the hydroton, then 

2)that will be exposed to light and 

3) viola..you have a bunch of goofy looking algae (light+h20=algae) but if you bury the rings, they won't "spit" in the wind

Oh, and you will be fine changing the nutes, etc every 7 days or so..(I do every 5 sometimes)..

Be sure to make sure that you are topping off with fresh pH'ed water in between nute changes......

GOOD LUCK...


----------



## midibullets (Dec 5, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> Looks well organized and clean!..
> 
> Each bucket holds about 1.75 gallons...under some HPS lights this will probably not be enough for four days as alot will evaporate....if you are using a conversion bulb or MH and things are nice and cool, you could probably swing it for four days...


Cool, i just put 2 gallons in mine, and it almost filled to the line on the blue tube measure thingy.  I'll be running 4 32watt T8 bulbs, so heat should not be a problem.  During the day it gets as high as 78F and at night around 71F.  Humidity stays around 60%.



			
				cmd420 said:
			
		

> It's easy to string em together, _but_ if you are growing different strains for your first time, keeping them separated is easier as different strains have different nute/pH requirements...


yeah this is what scares me, and why i'd like to do them in separate buckets.  I have no clue how to remedy certain things when things go wrong, and in addition, i'm starting this with almost no money.  i bought everything used for a cheap as I could, trying to get the nicest gear I could afford, and i'm about out of funds at this point.  I couldnt even afford a real  PH/EC/PPM meter.  All i currently have is that PH UP/Down liquid and the vial to test my PH, and trying to keep it close to 6 or a little less, as best I can.  I'm using the GH Flora 3 part nutes, only adding 1/4 teaspoon per gallon currently.   I want to start low so i dont screw things up.



			
				cmd420 said:
			
		

> You have it right..the stronger the air pump for your buckets, the better...I have a nozzle dedicated to each bucket..extra pumps, but no splitters


Yeah, i figured get more than i needed just in case i want to add buckets, or add airstones or something like that.




			
				cmd420 said:
			
		

> Just something for you...you mught want to get the drip rings as low to the hydroton as possible..
> 
> I have shortened all of my drip stakes so that I can push the rings down into the hydroton and cover them up
> 
> ...


yeah, i read that somewhere in this forum before, i'll have to do that.  Do you cut the pipes at the top? and how much, since you need adequate amount of the pipe in the water to pump nutes?




			
				cmd420 said:
			
		

> Oh, and you will be fine changing the nutes, etc every 7 days or so..(I do every 5 sometimes)..
> 
> Be sure to make sure that you are topping off with fresh pH'ed water in between nute changes......
> 
> GOOD LUCK...


I figure i'll change them once a week.  I've seen one guys setup where he was running the controller/rez and said he never changed the water during veg, and then changed before flower, and kept that water until flush time, and somehow his stuff still turned out good.
What do you mean by "topping off with fresh PH'd water".  Like flush the plants with 5.x PH water before i give them a new batch of nutes each week?  Thanks!


----------



## midibullets (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey all, i'm getting a little nervous because of the performance of the Waterfarm.  I just want to see if its doing what it is supposed to.  The drip ring on each bucket is SLOOOOWWW.  I thought that there would be a steady stream of water flowing out each hole in the drip ring, but only the holes closest to the rez tube actually have water coming out of them, and the holes toward the opposite end of the ring have little if no water coming out of them.  I left 1 bucket running all night, and the hydroton around the Grodan cube are still not wet!   I guess i'm wondering if that is normal?  How long does it take before the entire bucket of hydroton becomes soaked with water so the grow cubes can feed?   Also,  should i leave the waterfarms running 24/7 with the grodan cubes in it?  They seem to be VERY waterlogged and never seem to dry out, so if i'm constantly watering them, i'm afraid that may become a problem.  any advice would be  helpful! thanks!


----------



## Growdude (Dec 5, 2009)

Did ya push the tubes all the way down and level the ring yet?

Is your water level at the mark on the overflow tube?


----------



## midibullets (Dec 5, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Did ya push the tubes all the way down and level the ring yet?
> 
> Is your water level at the mark on the overflow tube?



Hey Growdude.  Yes, i finished cutting all the tubes.  I cut about 1 1/2 inches off the top, and kept the air tube same length so it sticks out above the top of the hydroton.  I buried the small rockwool cubes with roots the same level as the drip ring, and then filled hydroton over the top of it, so now all i see is hydroton with a plant and an air tube coming out of it   I assume the hydroton on top of the drip ring will get wet by wicking it up once the hydroton underneath gets wet?

The water is just under the white mark on the overflow tube.

In the next day or 2, i should have my hands on a PH/EC/PPM meter.  After my PH scare this morning, i'm starting to realize how necessary it is to have.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 5, 2009)

midibullets said:
			
		

> Hey Growdude.  Yes, i finished cutting all the tubes.  I cut about 1 1/2 inches off the top, and kept the air tube same length so it sticks out above the top of the hydroton.  I buried the small rockwool cubes with roots the same level as the drip ring, and then filled hydroton over the top of it, so now all i see is hydroton and an air tube coming out of it   I assume the hydroton on top of the drip ring will get wet by wicking it up once the hydroton underneath gets wet?
> 
> The water is just under the white mark on the overflow tube.
> 
> In the next day or 2, i should have my hands on a PH/EC/PPM meter.  After my PH scare this morning, i'm starting to realize how necessary it is to have.



Just so the Y fitting is all the way at the bottom of the bucket all is well.

The top hydroton will never get wet thats the point, no algea, no splash.

I like well rooted clones in my waterfarms, dont be afraid to plant them off center to catch drips.  I dont think every hole drips all the time just here and there.

I run mine 1 hour on one hour off at your stage, once the roots grow into the bottom rez I run it 24/7.

Sometimes not so well rooted clones will take some time before they take off but when they do they explode.


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 6, 2009)

midibullets said:
			
		

> Hey Growdude. Yes, i finished cutting all the tubes. I cut about 1 1/2 inches off the top, and kept the air tube same length so it sticks out above the top of the hydroton. I buried the small rockwool cubes with roots the same level as the drip ring, and then filled hydroton over the top of it, so now all i see is hydroton with a plant and an air tube coming out of it  I assume the hydroton on top of the drip ring will get wet by wicking it up once the hydroton underneath gets wet?
> 
> The water is just under the white mark on the overflow tube.
> 
> In the next day or 2, i should have my hands on a PH/EC/PPM meter. After my PH scare this morning, i'm starting to realize how necessary it is to have.


 
Your modifications to the stake sound perfect..

The drip rings "spit" water..there isn't really a consistant flow from each of the holes at all times....

Like GD said, you don't want the hydroton at the top to get wet so you're all set there...it _is_ harder to check and verify that everything's flowin from the rings like it should, but it keeps things cleaner..

Oh, and "topping off" is just adding fresh (pH'd) water to replace the water that evaporates during the week between nute changes..(Nutrients and minerals don't evaporate, but water does)


----------



## midibullets (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey all!   Thanks for the info so far, very helpful!!   I got an electronic Hanna meter today, the combo one, that does everything.  I hope these things come precalibrated, because i didnt buy any of that calibration solution, and as a noob, the salesguy didnt recommend i get any.

Here are the stats from the meter:

Pineapple Kush 1:  PPM:  523,  PH: 5.4  WaterTemp:  72F
Pineapple Kush 2:  PPM:  458,  PH: 5.6, WATERTEMP:  72F
G48:		         PPM:  464,  PH: 5.5, WATERTEMP:  72F
JACK HERRER:       PPM:  585,  PH: 5.4, WATERTEMP:  72F

The PH keeps rising every few hours on me to 6.0, so i've been adding PH Down to about 5.5 or so, to give it room to spike up to 5.8 to 6.0.

Does that look about right for 1st week of veg of clones?  Although i've been mixing only 1/2 recommended GH Flora 3 part nutes, does 500 PPM seem to high for this stage?  I recall hearing in the 300 range for first week of veg.  And do I lower PPM by simply adding more water, or does it require a whole rez change? Does Hydroton dust in the rez count in the PPM value?  Thanks!


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a aquafarm bucket.. It is the same as your buckets just a bit bigger. I change the res every 14th day. But every 7th day I fill up with full strength nutes. Btw I use GHE 3 part nutes. You can check out my grow journal to see how it is working out for me. I keep the PH around 6. I don't have all the meters, but use simple techniques to find it so I aim for 6.


----------



## midibullets (Dec 7, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> I have a aquafarm bucket.. It is the same as your buckets just a bit bigger. I change the res every 14th day. But every 7th day I fill up with full strength nutes. Btw I use GHE 3 part nutes. You can check out my grow journal to see how it is working out for me. I keep the PH around 6. I don't have all the meters, but use simple techniques to find it so I aim for 6.



Hey RiskyPack.  Those aquafarms are nice!  I remember browsing your 2nd grow thread with the "competition"  Very nice.  I LOVE the bushy plant you LST'd in the aquafarm, very impressive!  I've taken note to your 14th day rez change and filling with full strength every 7th day.  Do you flush your plants aywhere in that process, or just simply change the nute water?


----------



## midibullets (Dec 8, 2009)

Check 2nd pic, those arent hairs are they?  Maybe dried up leaves from my PH disaster a few days ago?  Anyway, changed rez's for all 4 plants.  mixed 8 gallons of water in the big tub. I added 20ML each of Mirco, Gro & Bloom, and 8 drops of Floralicious plus.  mixed together, and PH was about 7.0.  I then added about 4 teaspoons of PH Down to get the entire rez PH to about 5.8.  Then dumped 2 gallons into each waterfarm and let em rip..  The PH keeps jumping from 5.7 or so up to 6.2-6.4 overnight.  So one or 2 times a day I have to PH balance the water.  

Next morning had a plumbing emergency which brought plumbers to the house. Luckily my freind was here while I was in the front room because one of the plumbers tried to open the grow room door to see if plumbing outlets were in the room since the bathroom is on the opposite wall, and my freind stopped them quickly saying nothing is in there.  *Reminder to self, buy a frickin keyed lock for my door!*

I turned the lights and pumps off for about an hour while they worked on the problem, hope that didnt interrupt anything!

In general, i think the plants are doing better.  They are starting to green up where they were yellow.  I think the problems started with putting the 1" rockwool into the 4" rockwool.  i didnt "pre treat" any of the 4" cubes, so they were watered with some 7.0+ PH bottled water, and i kept watering them couple times a day, not realizing you just have to water them once and leave them for a day or 2.  I think the plants were suffocating on the water, so the 1" cubes went right into the rockwool and have been recovering ever since.

Here are the latest stats from today and some pix.  Hope all is well!

69F,  62% HUMIDITY

Jack Herrer -    PPM:  489,  PH:  5.8, CONDT:  985,   WATERTEMP:  70F
G48                        - PPM  469,  PH:  5.7, CONDT:  947,   WATERTEMP:  70F
P.A.KUSH1 -     PPM:  486,  PH:  5.7, CONDT:  980,   WATERTEMP:  70F
P.A.KUSH2 -      PPM:  470,  PH:  5.7, CONDT:  941,   WATERTEMP:  70F


----------



## JohnO (Dec 11, 2009)

Alright, looks good I will be doing something as the same when my little seedlings get here from attitude  PUMPED.. any who  I don't understand how you are draining your water from your buckets? Kinda explain this to me I'm doing the same thing put I am hooking up line out of every bucket and draining back into the reservoir. Whats your secret?


----------



## midibullets (Dec 11, 2009)

JohnO said:
			
		

> Alright, looks good I will be doing something as the same when my little seedlings get here from attitude  PUMPED.. any who  I don't understand how you are draining your water from your buckets? Kinda explain this to me I'm doing the same thing put I am hooking up line out of every bucket and draining back into the reservoir. Whats your secret?



Hey JohnO!  For this grow, i'm not using a "large" resovior, i'm using each buckets' resovior individually.   I just prepare enough nutrient solution to fill all 4 buckets (8 gallons) and then i dump 2 gallons into each tan colored bucket. From there I can add more nutrients to each bucket, depending on how the plant is looking.  I do this because i'm running different strains, and i dont want them all feeding the same nutrients, because some might need adjustments individually.  For instance my "G48" plant requires more nutrients than the other 3, so i've got to feed it larger amounts, and that just wont work on a universal resovior.   If i was growing all the same strain, i would have used the large waterfarm resovior.    Hope that answers your question, and thanks for checking my grow out, hope yours is very rewarding!


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 11, 2009)

Whattup Midi?

Nice job burying the rings...looks clean in there!


----------



## midibullets (Dec 11, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> Whattup Midi?
> 
> Nice job burying the rings...looks clean in there!




Hey cmd420!  Things are good here so far.  Yeah burying those rings is definately a great idea!  No more splashles on the mylar   On my way out to buy some Cal MG solution, been hearing good things about it.  I also finished installing my Can Fan/Filter venting into the attic.  Just used a Leatherman tool to cut a hole in my ceiling and installed the duct flange.  works great, but my attic is now venting into my house through a vent in my kitchen and bathroom.  Basically, wherever there is a fan currently (over the sink in the bath, and over the stove in the kitchen) the Can Fan is a higher CFM rating, so i think its overpowering the other fans in my house and venting through those! haha.  Gonna have to figure something out.  My heater also quit working, pilot wont light.  I feel a "breeze" coming out of the heater, so it must also be pushing air down the heater vent too.  Lots of power for a 440 CFM can fan, thats for sure!  gotta figure something out, cause all these things need to play well together!

See ya!


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 11, 2009)

cal mag is great! good call..

I just thought of something for you...

I had a problem when I had to tie up my plants cuz there is nothing to tie them to...

I drilled three 1 inch holes on each side of the orange part of the bucket to tie strings to if I need to anchor the plant...

when I first used the waterfarm without burying the drip rings, I would try to tie the plants to the drip rings, then I had to brace the drip rings...big PITA...

Something to think about while your plants are still lil'

lookin' good brutha (or sista?)


----------



## JohnO (Dec 11, 2009)

You have answered the question well.. that way just seems like unnecessary work to me, ha ha. Although I see what you mean. I ordered two batches some master kush and some super skunk from attitude but through nirvana, they through me in to free packs so im setting up four mothers of each strain. Get some mothers and go on from thier? How do you really tell what needs more nutrient or what?


----------



## midibullets (Dec 11, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> cal mag is great! good call..
> 
> I just thought of something for you...
> 
> ...



Brotha here, haha.  You never really know online   You read my mind on the LST thing.  I was gonna do exactly what you mention, drill holes and tie to that.  I'm thinking of starting LST in about a week or 2.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## midibullets (Dec 11, 2009)

JohnO said:
			
		

> You have answered the question well.. that way just seems like unnecessary work to me, ha ha. Although I see what you mean. I ordered two batches some master kush and some super skunk from attitude but through nirvana, they through me in to free packs so im setting up four mothers of each strain. Get some mothers and go on from thier? How do you really tell what needs more nutrient or what?



Yeah, my fear is my plants start acting funny while hooked to a rez, and if they need special attention, i'd be stuck.  As far as telling what strains need what, you dont know until you start growing it    Every strain has its strengths and weaknesses, you just have to get to know them.  I now know that G-48 (gods gift x ak-48) requires alot more nutes than what is recommended by GH Flora series and their online chart.  The Pinapple Kush plants seem to be doing the best, and the Jack Herrer has been trouble for me.  I guess I wont really know for a few more weeks what they require, they are still young.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 12, 2009)

midibullets said:
			
		

> Hey RiskyPack.  Those aquafarms are nice!  I remember browsing your 2nd grow thread with the "competition"  Very nice.  I LOVE the bushy plant you LST'd in the aquafarm, very impressive!  I've taken note to your 14th day rez change and filling with full strength every 7th day.  Do you flush your plants aywhere in that process, or just simply change the nute water?



I don't flush... I just top up with PH'd water every once in a while.. I have a really nice schedule I follow for the GHE 3 part nutrients. I posted it in another thread so here is the link:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=135625&d=1255946289

It has worked perfect for me. Just remember.. When your plants get really big they will drain the res faster.. I need to water my plants every 2nd day with about a gallon of water.


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 12, 2009)

intrested in your grow mate, really fancy that pineapple kush!! which seed bank does them? fantastic lookin grow man i must say , hope u dont mind me pulling up a chair for this grow!!!


----------



## midibullets (Dec 12, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> I don't flush... I just top up with PH'd water every once in a while.. I have a really nice schedule I follow for the GHE 3 part nutrients. I posted it in another thread so here is the link:
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=135625&d=1255946289
> 
> It has worked perfect for me. Just remember.. When your plants get really big they will drain the res faster.. I need to water my plants every 2nd day with about a gallon of water.


Cool, I just replenished my 4 buckets back to the line on the blue tube, but i used PH'd water AND nutes, so does that mean my PPM's are about to spike up alot? 

I'll check your feeding schedule for sure.  I used the online calculator thing on the Gen Hydro website for 8 gallon rez (4 waterfarm buckets worth) and that's what i've been using.  I'm currently feeding them 5ml per gallon of GH Micro, Gro & Flora, and a tiny bit of GH Floralicious Plus.  I've got another 8 gallons of 10ml per gallon solution circulating with an airstone in a large rubbermaid container, was gonna change rez in 3-4 days with that, got a lid on it so it wont evaporate too much.

I just calibrated my ppm meter with the wrong solution, so now my measurements are way off, such bad timing too, cant get any solution for 3 days!  Hope my plants dont go south in the next day or 2!


----------



## midibullets (Dec 12, 2009)

homegrownhomer said:
			
		

> intrested in your grow mate, really fancy that pineapple kush!! which seed bank does them? fantastic lookin grow man i must say , hope u dont mind me pulling up a chair for this grow!!!


Glad you'll be checking it out homegrownhomer!  I am really looking forward to the Pineapple Kush myself.  I hear its a mix of the old Pineapple strain and Landrace Hindu Kush  These 4 plants are clones  from a medical marijuana outlet here in California as I am a prop 215 patient.  I did plant some kind bagseeds that i got in New York City, and i'll be doing a journal for that as well.  Thanks for stoppin by!


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 12, 2009)

midibullets said:
			
		

> Cool, I just replenished my 4 buckets back to the line on the blue tube, but i used PH'd water AND nutes, so does that mean my PPM's are about to spike up alot?
> 
> I'll check your feeding schedule for sure. I used the online calculator thing on the Gen Hydro website for 8 gallon rez (4 waterfarm buckets worth) and that's what i've been using. I'm currently feeding them 5ml per gallon of GH Micro, Gro & Flora, and a tiny bit of GH Floralicious Plus. I've got another 8 gallons of 10ml per gallon solution circulating with an airstone in a large rubbermaid container, was gonna change rez in 3-4 days with that, got a lid on it so it wont evaporate too much.
> 
> I just calibrated my ppm meter with the wrong solution, so now my measurements are way off, such bad timing too, cant get any solution for 3 days! Hope my plants dont go south in the next day or 2!


 
When you add nutes _and _fresh water to bring up your levels, you will spike your PPMs...

I read on your post that you didn't buy the calibrating solution...it was too late to suggest that you buy some..

it's cheap and now you see that it's one of those things that you would pay a lot for when you need it and don't have it


----------



## midibullets (Dec 12, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> When you add nutes _and _fresh water to bring up your levels, you will spike your PPMs...
> 
> I read on your post that you didn't buy the calibrating solution...it was too late to suggest that you buy some..
> 
> it's cheap and now you see that it's one of those things that you would pay a lot for when you need it and don't have it



Cool, now I know.  Luckily I only mixed a 1 gallon container with nutes, and shared that among the 4 buckets.  The Jack Herrer & G48 both got the most, and both needing more nutes anway as they are looking less healthy than the Pinapple Kush.  The 2 Pineapple Kush only got a little bit of that gallon, maybe 1/8 to 1/4 gallon each, so they shouldnt be too bad.

My other thought was if I calibrated my meter with 1500 solution, and it was supposed to be 1382 solution, the difference is 118.  So i'm just adding 118 PPM to my PPM readings.  That should suffice til I get the Hanna solution on Tuesday.  After doing a reading my PPM's have spiked from the mid 700's, to the 800's.  My G48 spiked up to 930's but thats because i had added extra nutes to it a day ago and added some Cal Mag to it this morning, so it should have been higher.   All this week my PPM's have been rising from the 600's to the 800's.  My next batch of nutes is starting at 880 PPM's, so this transition should work out perfectly.  I'm gonna let these nutes run for a day or 2 more, and let them get close to the 1000's, and see how the plants react.  I'm hoping the Jack Herrer & G48 improve with this increase.


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 12, 2009)

midibullets said:
			
		

> Cool, now I know. Luckily I only mixed a 1 gallon container with nutes, and shared that among the 4 buckets. The Jack Herrer & G48 both got the most, and both needing more nutes anway as they are looking less healthy than the Pinapple Kush. The 2 Pineapple Kush only got a little bit of that gallon, maybe 1/8 to 1/4 gallon each, so they shouldnt be too bad.
> 
> My other thought was if I calibrated my meter with 1500 solution, and it was supposed to be 1382 solution, the difference is 118. So i'm just adding 118 PPM to my PPM readings. That should suffice til I get the Hanna solution on Tuesday. After doing a reading my PPM's have spiked from the mid 700's, to the 800's. My G48 spiked up to 930's but thats because i had added extra nutes to it a day ago and added some Cal Mag to it this morning, so it should have been higher. All this week my PPM's have been rising from the 600's to the 800's. My next batch of nutes is starting at 880 PPM's, so this transition should work out perfectly. I'm gonna let these nutes run for a day or 2 more, and let them get close to the 1000's, and see how the plants react. I'm hoping the Jack Herrer & G48 improve with this increase.


 
Did I understand that to mean that you mixed two different kinds of nutes together without diluting them?  This is reeal important....


----------



## midibullets (Dec 12, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> Did I understand that to mean that you mixed two different kinds of nutes together without diluting them?  This is reeal important....


No, i put the Micro in the water first, then stirred that, then added Gro & Bloom.. Basically i noticed my waterfarms were a little light on water, like 1/2 inch below the line on the blue tubes.  In this water were my current nute requirements [5ml per gallon] of GH Flora series.  To fill them back up to the line, i diluted 5ml of the GH Flora series in 1 gallon of PH correct water, then from that gallon of nuted water I added to my buckets til it reached the line.  I did this last night and overnight my PPM's went from the 700's to the 800's.  

But from what i'm hearing from now on, just add PH balanced water with no nutes to top off the Rez right?


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 12, 2009)

midibullets said:
			
		

> No, i put the Micro in the water first, then stirred that, then added Gro & Bloom.. Basically i noticed my waterfarms were a little light on water, like 1/2 inch below the line on the blue tubes. In this water were my current nute requirements [5ml per gallon] of GH Flora series. To fill them back up to the line, i diluted 5ml of the GH Flora series in 1 gallon of PH correct water, then from that gallon of nuted water I added to my buckets til it reached the line. I did this last night and overnight my PPM's went from the 700's to the 800's.
> 
> But from what i'm hearing from now on, just add PH balanced water with no nutes to top off the Rez right?


 
10-4 on the fresh water top off..

You had me worried there for a minute when I read that u premixed your nutes..sorry I misunderstood...we don't like "nute lock" around these parts pardner...


----------



## midibullets (Dec 15, 2009)

Adding 2 more to the list:  Jamaican Lamb's Bread & Afghani Mazar-I-Sharif.


----------



## midibullets (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi everyone!  Just returned from 4 day vacation, and the plants are looking much bigger and all new growth looks great.  After 4 days the PH for all plants was about 6.2, and roughly 1050PPM. They are all having issues with the bottom sets of leaves, which are turning crispy and brown on the edges. I figure the plants sitting in water with a PH of 6.0+ for 3-4 full days might have something to do with it.  Lowered all PH levels to about 5.6-5.7, and keep it under 6.0 for a few days,and see how they respond. The Pinapple Kush 2 is looking the best, and is getting really tall.  The stem seems to be fatter at the top than the bottom, hope that will not become a weight issue later on. With the 2 new additions,  the Lambs Bread & Mazar were also 6.2+ PH and about 700-800PPM range starting their 2nd week of veg growth.  A little bit of brown edges and crisping on those, but not much at all. I assume this is because of the high PH water for a few days.

The last pic are some seedlings i got started before I left.  Some of them have LONG stems and are top heavy, this seems like a light issue i would think, but the flourescents are about 1/2' to 1' from the tops.  Anyway, things seem to be moving right along, and cant wait to get these things tall enough to star flowering.  My hope is January 1st to put the first 4 plants to 12/12, but we'll have to see.


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 24, 2009)

nice to see your progress, midi!

what kind of light do you have in that veg room?


----------



## midibullets (Dec 24, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> nice to see your progress, midi!
> 
> what kind of light do you have in that veg room?





Hey cmd420, I have 4' T8's flourescent, 4 32w bulbs, 2 cool white, 2 warm white.


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 24, 2009)

They look good....

I would want a lil more light in there..that's the only reason I ask..frankly I don' think you _need_ it..your babies are growing up nicely..


rock on dude!


----------



## midibullets (Dec 24, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> They look good....
> 
> I would want a lil more light in there..that's the only reason I ask..frankly I don' think you _need_ it..your babies are growing up nicely..
> 
> ...




Oh yeah, i've got a 400 watt HPS ready when needed. I was thinking of picking up 1 more flourescent 4' 2 bulb ballast soon.  Will be building a 5'x5'x5' flowering room in the next few weeks as well.


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice dude!

I'm looking forward to seeing a flower room come together for you


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 24, 2009)

I smelled some lambs bread at the club a while back the smell truly was like a good homemade wheat bread...I wonder if smoking it would make me want a sancwhich? nice grow! hydro is cool but a bit complicated for this lady..I prefer dirt to water anyways.


----------



## midibullets (Dec 30, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I smelled some lambs bread at the club a while back the smell truly was like a good homemade wheat bread...I wonder if smoking it would make me want a sancwhich? nice grow! hydro is cool but a bit complicated for this lady..I prefer dirt to water anyways.


I just picked up some Lambs Bread yesterday to see for myself, and yes it sure does have a bread kinda smell, which sativa's of this sort do.  I've had some fresh grown mexican herb that smelled like this also.  The grower of the Lambs Bread in the picture did a great job IMO.  Excellent high that leaves a smile on your face.


----------



## midibullets (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, week 4 is here and i've noticed alot of growth the past few days.  Roots on some of the buckets are hanging down into the rez now   They do seem kinda short for 4 weeks veg, but i assume that's because of the PH mishaps i've had in the past couple weeks.  I also added a "Tahoe OG Kush" to my collection, its in its first week of veg. I've heard good things about this strain, so i'm looking forward to it.


Now on its 4th week all plants PH is fluctuating between 5.5-6.0.  PPM's are in the 900-1000 range.  The Lambs Bread, Mazar & Tahoe are on lower nutes, around 500-600PPM.  I'm thinking of starting a different journal for  them since they are my "2nd rotation" crop.  


The new growth looks good, with the Pineapple Kush plants doing the best.  Pinapple Kush 2 is far bigger than the rest, and the Lambs Bread is taking off like crazy.  I've done some basic LST on all plants except the Lambs Bread, cause you cant keep that one in chains my freinds..  

The lower leaves still have crispy brown edges and are curling.  Maybe those leaves are wilting cause I didnt plant the rockwool cubes low enough in the hydroton so the drip rings can feed em?  Not sure..   anyway, i'm thinking maybe 1-2 weeks more veg, then i'm gonna flower them with my 400HPS.


----------



## midibullets (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey everyone, just updating my journal.  Here is everything at week 6.  Constructed a flowering room with HPS light, and its workin like a charm.  Not flowering any of my plants yet, just have them vegging under the HPS for another week or so until i start the 12/12.  Do any of them look big enough to start flowering yet?  I'm thinking the Pineapple Kush's and the Lambs Bread, which are about 1.5 feet tall but are growing FAST, and i've only got 5 verticle feet to work with.  Anyway, enjoy the pics!


----------



## midibullets (Jan 15, 2010)

And a few more...


----------



## midibullets (Feb 18, 2010)

Week 10 has arrived and buds are forming quite well   Had some problems with root aphids, which Azatrol seemed to knock out.  I added 1.5ml per gallon of azatrol and ran it in my reservoir for 1 week, then regular nutes for a week, then Azatrol/nutes for another week, etc..

I've added some new plants, and also started a soil run in tandem to the hydro setup.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 18, 2010)

I luv how you graphed the ppm schedule. Very nice overall.


----------

